# Your secrets to growing long manes and tails?



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

My friend starting giving her friend's gelding a small amount of powered kelp. Lord the horse went from a foot long mane to a 2 foot main in 3 months, his feet grow like crazy and his tail is now past his hocks and touches the ground. I'm buying a bag off of her ASAP.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

KigerQueen said:


> My friend starting giving her friend's gelding a small amount of powered kelp. Lord the horse went from a foot long mane to a 2 foot main in 3 months, his feet grow like crazy and his tail is now past his hocks and touches the ground. I'm buying a bag off of her ASAP.



Wow, okay. I'll consider that. Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Coconut oil is great stuff, and massaging the mane to encourage circulation.

My mare used to have a long, beautiful mane...Until she rubbed it out and went into her rebellious teenage phase. Hasn't been long since


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

There are some older threads that went over this, but I don't have time to look them up right now.

Basically, all things being equal (i.e. proper diet) there's no anything you can do or use that's going to make the hair grow more. You can do things to help it eventually reach a longer length. e.g. carefully separate any tangles with the fingers, use coconut oil (because it's very healthy for the hair) when you comb it to help with an tangles that might have been missed by hand (you're trying to avoid breakage or pulling any hairs out), trim the tall up a bit when it reaches the ground so they don't step on it and pull out hair (yes, they can step on it).

Only one thing is going to give you a long or thick mane, tail or forelock. Genetics. Either they are born with it or they aren't.

My two are first and second cousins (depending on maternal side or paternal side). Both had tails to the ground by the time they reached 4 and long, heavy manes. The older one has a forelock that with some hair reaching the nostrils, but the younger ones forelock is only maybe 6-7 inches long. Same diet, care and treatment. The difference is the genes. One has genes that called for long forelocks and the other didn't.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Kelp? I have never heard of that use of it. Kelp is seaweed and basically a sodium substitute/source of trace minerals. We've given it to horses for other reasons and it is regularly given to the goats. I have never noticed long flowing manes as a side effect 

Honestly, aside from as stated genetics playing a huge part as mentioned, don't brush their manes and tails is probably the best secret. Use coconut oil as a detangler when needed. Things like cowboy magic and show sheen deplete the hair of moisture. Flax seed may help, given that it seems to ad strength, sheen and moisture to every part of the horse.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

The best advice I could give is to not mess with it very often. I honestly brush out my horse's tail maybe once a month, and I have to trim it every two months or so to keep it from touching the ground. Don't worry, I do pick shavings and debris out regularly  When you do brush it, condition it, whatever, make sure to take great care and avoid breaking the hairs. That's the problem with people that brush and care for tails on a daily basis- you may think that you're improving the hair and maintaining it, but no matter how careful you are you will break some of the hairs that are necessary for growth.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Genetics dictate mane length. We can make it appear more attractive. When you see horses with the tail dragging, that is often the result of glueing individual hairs to achieve the length.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Many factors go into mane and tail length and quality. Like others said, genetics. You can't to anything about that. Many appys, for example, have crummy "hair genes". Diet is also going to play a big role. My friend recently took her horse off grain and didn't supplement vitamins, minerals and essential oils and the horse's coat and skin quality quickly tanked. Good nutrition is an absolute must for healthy hooves, skin and hair. 

But there are somethings you can do to help encourage or help hair growth. Don't brush your horses hair like a mom who is late bringing the kids to school. Apply a liberal amount of detangler and gently brush it out. I've taken 30 minutes to brush my horses tail out section by section before. You can then braid it loosely and stick it in a tail bag so it doesn't get damaged.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I often find that a shorter healthy tail/mane is far more attractive than a longer unhealthy one. Make sure the diet promotes healthy hair growth and try not to touch it often. When you brush it, use your hands to separate as much hair as possible. It's much better to have full strands with roots attached come out than broken hairs because the broken hairs are then damaged and give a less healthy appearance.

You can put the tail up to help encourage healthy growth, but if it's not meant to be long or full (by genetics), it won't be, but it'll be healthier. When it's healthy, it looks prettier. The mane should be left alone or finger combed as much as possible. I have "no tangle" human hair brushes that I use when I have to as opposed toa regular brush. Yes, it makesa difference - just ask my daughter because I use the same type on her super thick, super curly hair.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

1. The youngest as a 3 year old filly 2 years ago. Forelock a little past the eyes which is not much different than now (grows slower than the older one). Tail in need to a trim again.

2. The oldest at 4 two years ago with forelock over half way to her nose and it's longer now.

3-4. The oldest 1.5 years ago with tail needing another trim.

5. This past March with tails trimmed. If you don't trim the tails they'll step on them and pull out hair.

Don't think that those long tails are all that wonderful. They collect anything that's not too big or tied down. And when they swing that large mass of hair around at a fly while you're doing their feet it can smack you pretty good. I trim their hair (except for the youngest ones forelock). I allow it to be long enough, but it does get so long that it's just not worth the effort to keep it untangled or matted and even so the dreadlocks that form are bad enough. I allow the lower mane to cover part of the shoulder and then trim it a bit. Their tails I just keep off the ground.

But it's all genetics. There's no magic treatment that will make them grow hair faster or thicker.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

DuckDodgers said:


> The best advice I could give is to not mess with it very often. I honestly brush out my horse's tail maybe once a month, and I have to trim it every two months or so to keep it from touching the ground. Don't worry, I do pick shavings and debris out regularly  When you do brush it, condition it, whatever, make sure to take great care and avoid breaking the hairs. That's the problem with people that brush and care for tails on a daily basis- you may think that you're improving the hair and maintaining it, but no matter how careful you are you will break some of the hairs that are necessary for growth.


I didn't know that. Thank you for sharing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

My friends gelding lost his mane about 2 years ago. It is super thick and about 10 inches long now, or even more.. Soon about as long as his neck is thick.. his tail will sweep the ground if we wouldnt cut a few inches off every now and then.. 

What was done to grow it? Absolutely nothing. He was provided with adequate feed (he had been neglected before) which was basically 24/7 grazing, good hay, water, and bran and basic balancer. Thats it.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Rideordie112 said:


> I didn't know that. Thank you for sharing
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No problem- folks just seem to think that more needs to be done than is actually necessary. A lady at my old barn- one of those "over doting" horse owners- cringed when I told her that I'll go for a month without doing anything to my horse's tail. She said that her horses' tails would be a wreck if she let that happen, but I highly doubt it :wink:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm with Duck. I do all the things to keep my horses happy and healthy, and things just sort of... fall into place.
Granted, that may not always mean a shoulder length, luxurious mane. But I will take well maintained over super long any day xD


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Cherrij said:


> My friends gelding lost his mane about 2 years ago. It is super thick and about 10 inches long now, or even more.. Soon about as long as his neck is thick.. his tail will sweep the ground if we wouldnt cut a few inches off every now and then..
> 
> What was done to grow it? Absolutely nothing. He was provided with adequate feed (he had been neglected before) which was basically 24/7 grazing, good hay, water, and bran and basic balancer. Thats it.


I can assure you that my horse has proper nutrition. I was just wondering if anyone else has any ideas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've found the biggest factor (besides genetics) is not letting them rub their mane or tail out. Which can be easier said than done with some horses!

My Mustang had the most WONDERFUL mane and a decent tail and he never stuck his head through the fence to eat scrap hay on the other side. The two horses I have now are always sticking their heads through the fence and both of their manes are a wreck as a result. The gelding also scratches his butt on the fence and tears out tufts of his tail. Makes me sad but not much I can do about it. As long as they spill hay on both sides of the fence they will stick their heads through. And the butt scratching, I dunno. They get dewormed and everything so I think it's just him. Might be his sheath too, he's difficult about letting me clean him up there so it could be sheath goobers. Too much information I know!

My Mustang. He was so beautiful.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> I've found the biggest factor (besides genetics) is not letting them rub their mane or tail out. Which can be easier said than done with some horses!
> 
> My Mustang had the most WONDERFUL mane and a decent tail and he never stuck his head through the fence to eat scrap hay on the other side. The two horses I have now are always sticking their heads through the fence and both of their manes are a wreck as a result. The gelding also scratches his butt on the fence and tears out tufts of his tail. Makes me sad but not much I can do about it. As long as they spill hay on both sides of the fence they will stick their heads through. And the butt scratching, I dunno. They get dewormed and everything so I think it's just him. Might be his sheath too, he's difficult about letting me clean him up there so it could be sheath goobers. Too much information I know!
> 
> My Mustang. He was so beautiful.


butt rubbing is classic sheath cleaning signal. You can have your vet do an FEC to check the potential for worms.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm a cosmetologist and from what I have learned about hair growth is that . . .

1) people, and I am assuming horses too, depending on their genetics, have a "terminal hair growth" limit

2)message can stimulate blood flow but it is unlikely that hair will grow "faster" or at all -- it will just feel good 

3)HAIR TRIMS ARE ESSENTIAL -- I keep forgetting to bring a pair of shears to the barn to experiment this myself but horses tend to have dry, porous, frizzy ends caused from being exposed to the elements. These ends brake off. SOOO try cutting an inch off every 6-8 weeks to keep the ends healthy. It might work! 

4) PRODUCT KNOWLEDGE -- The royal highness gets shampooed with salon quality products (because I can get them at wholesale price). The point is -- if you're going to use coconut oil on your horse make sure it is pure and NOT FILLED WITH SILICONES OR OTHER FILLERS. Those will damage the hair follicle in the long run.

Lastly, if your horse is rubbing their mane, probably from being itchy, do a scalp treatment (which also stimulates blood flow). It takes about 15 min but if your serious about keeping that mane intact it's worth it (and it feels good to them too). Here's a video on scalp treatment technique >> 




Just omit the part with the conditioner. I take one inch sections of the mane and work my way down. YOu want to press hard! Then shampoo TWICE. the first loosens the dander, the second removes it

Hope that helps


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Get a mini. LOL



Careful what you wish for. They may look pretty but they're a bear to take of. You better have a just sharpened blade and it will be dull again when you're done and that's only for a bridle path. Then it grows out so fast within a week he has a Mohawk.


----------



## flyinghighleo (Oct 16, 2012)

MTG  works amazing ! Smells bad !


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

its lbs not miles said:


> Don't think that those long tails are all that wonderful. They collect anything that's not too big or tied down. And when they swing that large mass of hair around at a fly while you're doing their feet it can smack you pretty good.


These two of ours have ground touching tails and they are really good at bringing twigs and sticks back to the barn. If only they would bring enough for a nice fire...

Cinnamon. One of the nicest, full tails I've seen and never gets ratty.










Angel. Gets a little ratty in humid weather, but fixes itself eventually.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

smguidotti said:


> I'm a cosmetologist and from what I have learned about hair growth is that . . .
> 
> 1) people, and I am assuming horses too, depending on their genetics, have a "terminal hair growth" limit
> 
> ...


Thanks! This is great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

I've only used MTG on my mare's mane twice, but I swear I can tell a difference after about three weeks. A small one, but I'll take what I can get! Coconut oil is good too, but make sure to store it in the house, or that you can warm it between your hands if it's cold out. It seems to soak in a lot better on a clean tail, I put some in when I was in a hurry a week ago and it's still not all absorbed :-( Good luck!


----------

